# 2x2x2 Triangle for Audubon Aquarium



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

What's up guys. Been a few years since I've built any vivs or projects, but I landed a job with the Audubon Aquarium in New Orleans. I'll mainly be renovating the frog department so here's the first project of many I'll be doing. My first task is to redo a corner tank for some possible tincs to go in there. Not exactly sure though on the frogs though. Anyway, here's some pics of my work progress from tonight thus far. Im actually letting the foam dry now before I start shaving and adding the silicone/peat moss background in a little bit. Also attached a couple pics of some of my previous works to give you an idea of what to expect haha
Here's the before:









The side panels... the depth in the pics is horrible, the hardscape actually "pops out"
left should be rotated CW 90': planning to have water "trickle" down the rocks








right: (minus diftwood that will take majority of space)










65g:









65 paludarium


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Also, it is a bit interesting to building this without actually have the tank for reference. It measures 24" on each side so a little guesstimation was using to apply the sizing of the background work


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd recognize one of Ian's tanks anywhere-- spaghnum, fontinalis, and 
screen/eggcrate top haha 

Good luck with the build!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I remember these tanks, especially this paludarium with ramirezi and amazonica on a brom! 
Good luck for your job! Keep us updated!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it finished.

On an unrelated note:
Do you have a picture of that 65 gallon before being planted? Just out of curiousity. That river down the middle looks awesome.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's the left panel with some planting, since the photo I kind of moved a little bit around, but this gives you a general idea of where everything is going. The other side I'll be doing tomorrow...


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

So I went a completely different route on the hardscape. Stay tuned the next couple of days for an update. I went with more of a "center piece" rather than full fledged background. It just got too crowded with the panels. I think you guys are in for a real treat once its up and running. I personally think the new design is a lot more aesthetically pleasing


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry for the side photo. Here's a sneak peak of the hardscape. Since then, it's been planted and filled up. Look for the update tomorrow on this beast!


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but I recently went to the aquarium and saw the Triangle you are talking about, it looks great right now! I think there was another display that I was really enjoying with a log that kind of split the aquarium in half horizontally, very nice work hope that's yours. Howver the display out on the floor is in poor shape, not sure if it's the lighting or what not but it was a big disappointment. (We won't even talk about the species being mixed as I'm sure we are all aware of how "zoos"are)


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks man! The only one I've actually done true work on was the triangle. The other ones are somewhat under a slow transition into looking better


----------



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

This looks like a fun project, as well as a fun job! 
Keep it up and post some pictures of the other things you're working with.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyler, the tank looks great! Being a NOLA girl, I'm dying to go to the aquarium to take a look at the tanks! May need to make a special trip to get some inspiration. Anymore pics of the build thus far? Also any pics of that 65g tank with river in middle? That is one of the ideas I'm having trouble executing.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

So here is the tank fresh after the insert was put in. Since then, the plants have grown and i added another bromeliad towards the top. I'll have to get some more pics sooner than later! This is the only tank I've done while working over there. There's ongoing projects and other stuff that have kind of set the other tanks back. But hopefully that changes as well.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's an update. Wish I added more plant variety, but wanted to test this out first. They use every inch of the viv


----------

